# Komplete 11 ultimate + s25 keyboard for £982. good value?



## altruistica (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have Dorico, Sibelius 5 and now Cubase 9.5 Pro.

I'm looking to increase my sample library and love the Spitfire stuff, but really want the ability for single instruments (when mocking up Dorico scores).

I've been hardware up til now but need to catch up on ten years history of music libraries. The idea is to buy the NI Komplete 11 Ultimate, then maybe upgrade to the whole Symphonic series (which I think would cost another £479). Then maybe add Spitfire's Bernard Herrman as I love the sound of the chamber orchestra type thing, and also the timps. That would be another £499.

So, for just short of £2K, would this give me access to reproducing classical scores (my wife is a soprano and I want to make a classical album with her). I don't think there would be a problem with everything else that KOMPLETE brings to the table either. I have been using Reason 8 for the last 5 or 6 years so have some synth stuff there too. 

For examples of my stuff see here:

https://altruistica.bandcamp.com/

http://www.acidplanet.com/artist.asp?songs=571671


----------



## altruistica (Jan 11, 2018)

The temptation was too much. I was going to go the Cinematic Strings route with strings and chamber strings, but allthe libraries have something to offer and usually something missing. Because I don't just want a library for Cubase projects (I also want to get into expression maps for Dorico etc) I think the Kontakt and the Symphonic Series is the way to start.......we'll soon see. It arrives tomorrow.
Al


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2018)

Long-time, solid basis here and now on K11U. S49 has been great as well. 
So much to explore, enjoy ….. and know it is proven, capable, versatile. 
Has been terrific reference to compare potential additions later on. 

Enjoy !!


----------

